# What I Do The First Tue Of The Month Lol



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

My daughter is a shift manager at a Big Boy Restaurant and from May through October on the first Tues of the month they sponsor a car show. I and a friend provide the music all those hits from the fifties and sixties lots of car songs lol posted a few pic's of some of the more interesting cars/truck that were there tonight... Hope you enjoy


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The pickup gets first place.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

That's a great idea for a thread... maybe some old tractors too?? My brother has a 69 Ford F-100 he turned into a "69 Ford Lightning"... Basically his idea of what a Ford Lightning pickup would have been like in 69 had they sold one back then... (for those of you going "whu??" a Ford Lightning was a souped up F-150 they sold years ago for awhile, alongside the "Harley Davidson Edition" and stuff...)

First, he pulled the original 240 cubic inch six cylinder out of it with the three on the tree, and replaced with the 351 Cleveland from my 73 Mustang that had basically rusted apart... I had rebuilt that motor to put in there to replace a spun rod bearing 351 M (destroked 400 big block) that came in the car when I got it. He rebuilt the 351 Cleveland to his own specs, billet crank, lots of hopped up parts, degreed high lift cam, the works... Put an aluminum intake on it and aluminum flywheel, headers, electronic ignition, the works. Put a four speed toploader out of a 69 Mustang behind it for a couple years, didn't like the gearing, so he sold that and bought a Tremec four speed with overdrive, floor shift. Pulled the column and got one for a 73 Ford 1 ton pickup-- they used four speed floor shift tranny's so that got rid of the three on the tree shifter. He had to cut the column and shorten it a couple inches to make room for the power steering he added as well, ditching the factory manual steering box. Put dropped I-beams in the front to lower the truck 3 inches in front, 4 inches in back, to make it sit level and look and handle better, and replaced the factory drum brakes with disk brakes at the same time. Made a stainless crossover 3 inch exhaust for it himself. Swapped out the rear third member for 3.54 gears, installed one of those self-locking diffs in it as well. Wanted to retain the factory look of the wheels, but wanted to go wider than the 7.00 inch rims, so he took the factory steelies to a friend of his that has his own machine shop; he milled off the existing rims off the factory stamped steel centers, and welded in 10 inch steel racing rims on the front, and 11 inch rims on back using the factory centers and retaining the correct offset... put some nice pro-street rubber on there and it looks good. He found out that an air dam from a 79 Ford Van will fit the original factory bumper perfectly (a buddy had an old one that he wanted to get rid of and Jay thought he'd try it to see how it looked, it fit but it was cracked or scuffed, so he bought a new one), so basically it's got a "factory" air dam on it. The truck had been in the barn for 15 years or so when he bought it, so the paint was still pretty good, despite some small chips typical of that era... replaced the gas tank behind the seat with a new one, restored the interior to just like new, but kept the factory "lunar green" (teal-- hey, it was 69 and the moon landing was about to happen, so of course Ford had to offer a "lunar green"!!!) and white paint. Interior is lunar green and black, since white wasn't really available as an interior color (nor desirable). Everything in the interior is stock except the added racing tach on the column. He painted the steel rims in the original lunar green paint he got matched at an autobody shop so they're "color keyed" to the truck. The original drum brakes had shorter snouts on the front hubs than the disk brake rotor/hubs, but he wanted to use the original style hubcaps... got a set from Ebay, cut the old centers out of the hubcaps by the outside edge on one set and by the inside edge on the other set, but them together, and welded them back together to make a "taller" set of factory hubcaps to cover the taller hubs, then smoothed them all out pretty and repainted them factory colors.

He takes it to car shows at a local eatery in Sugarland, halfway between here and downtown Houston, every few months... Kinda the same sorta deal-- parking lot car show...

Got a buddy I used to drive schoolbuses with who restores old cars... he's got a 57 Chevy, a 58 Chevy, and a 59 Chevy, and was working on a 60 Impala SS (IIRC) awhile back. He's restored several others and sold them; a 65 Apache pickup and a 53 Mercury Monterrey (which I helped him with fabricating some replacement metal and welding it in underneath), which he sold to other collectors... he does "show quality" complete frame-off restorations, and typically buys brand new 'crate motors' from Chevy to install in the cars, so basically when he's done with them, it's like they just rolled off the assembly line... just immaculate...

Anyway, here's some pics of my brother's truck... Got a bunch of pics of nicely restored tractors and machinery I've taken in Indiana at various fairs, shows, and parades, and nice restored cars, if we want to do a thread on this sort of thing, I'll post them here later if anybody wants to see them!

Later! OL JR


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

luke strawwalker said:


> That's a great idea for a thread... maybe some old tractors too?? My brother has a 69 Ford F-100 he turned into a "69 Ford Lightning"... Basically his idea of what a Ford Lightning pickup would have been like in 69 had they sold one back then... (for those of you going "whu??" a Ford Lightning was a souped up F-150 they sold years ago for awhile, alongside the "Harley Davidson Edition" and stuff...)
> 
> First, he pulled the original 240 cubic inch six cylinder out of it with the three on the tree, and replaced with the 351 Cleveland from my 73 Mustang that had basically rusted apart... I had rebuilt that motor to put in there to replace a spun rod bearing 351 M (destroked 400 big block) that came in the car when I got it. He rebuilt the 351 Cleveland to his own specs, billet crank, lots of hopped up parts, degreed high lift cam, the works... Put an aluminum intake on it and aluminum flywheel, headers, electronic ignition, the works. Put a four speed toploader out of a 69 Mustang behind it for a couple years, didn't like the gearing, so he sold that and bought a Tremec four speed with overdrive, floor shift. Pulled the column and got one for a 73 Ford 1 ton pickup-- they used four speed floor shift tranny's so that got rid of the three on the tree shifter. He had to cut the column and shorten it a couple inches to make room for the power steering he added as well, ditching the factory manual steering box. Put dropped I-beams in the front to lower the truck 3 inches in front, 4 inches in back, to make it sit level and look and handle better, and replaced the factory drum brakes with disk brakes at the same time. Made a stainless crossover 3 inch exhaust for it himself. Swapped out the rear third member for 3.54 gears, installed one of those self-locking diffs in it as well. Wanted to retain the factory look of the wheels, but wanted to go wider than the 7.00 inch rims, so he took the factory steelies to a friend of his that has his own machine shop; he milled off the existing rims off the factory stamped steel centers, and welded in 10 inch steel racing rims on the front, and 11 inch rims on back using the factory centers and retaining the correct offset... put some nice pro-street rubber on there and it looks good. He found out that an air dam from a 79 Ford Van will fit the original factory bumper perfectly (a buddy had an old one that he wanted to get rid of and Jay thought he'd try it to see how it looked, it fit but it was cracked or scuffed, so he bought a new one), so basically it's got a "factory" air dam on it. The truck had been in the barn for 15 years or so when he bought it, so the paint was still pretty good, despite some small chips typical of that era... replaced the gas tank behind the seat with a new one, restored the interior to just like new, but kept the factory "lunar green" (teal-- hey, it was 69 and the moon landing was about to happen, so of course Ford had to offer a "lunar green"!!!) and white paint. Interior is lunar green and black, since white wasn't really available as an interior color (nor desirable). Everything in the interior is stock except the added racing tach on the column. He painted the steel rims in the original lunar green paint he got matched at an autobody shop so they're "color keyed" to the truck. The original drum brakes had shorter snouts on the front hubs than the disk brake rotor/hubs, but he wanted to use the original style hubcaps... got a set from Ebay, cut the old centers out of the hubcaps by the outside edge on one set and by the inside edge on the other set, but them together, and welded them back together to make a "taller" set of factory hubcaps to cover the taller hubs, then smoothed them all out pretty and repainted them factory colors.
> 
> ...


I think it could be a cool thread as well I like that ferocious tiger guarding the truck absolutely adorable


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Thorim said:


> I think it could be a cool thread as well I like that ferocious tiger guarding the truck absolutely adorable


Thanks... that's my now 10 year old daughter Keira... she was about 7-8 at the time those photos were taken at a car show a couple towns over... She stayed with Jay for the day while Betty and I ran errands... He paid to get her face painted-- she loved it...

Man I gotta ton of pics but it'll have to be later... Gotta hit the sack for Keira's swim practice, last day of diving camp, and "dive mini-meet" after that, and then we have to drive 3 hours north to the state dog show... Keira wants to show her dog like she did last year in the state 4H dog show...

Gonna be a LONG day tomorrow!!!

Later! OL JR


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

luke strawwalker said:


> Thanks... that's my now 10 year old daughter Keira... she was about 7-8 at the time those photos were taken at a car show a couple towns over... She stayed with Jay for the day while Betty and I ran errands... He paid to get her face painted-- she loved it...
> 
> Man I gotta ton of pics but it'll have to be later... Gotta hit the sack for Keira's swim practice, last day of diving camp, and "dive mini-meet" after that, and then we have to drive 3 hours north to the state dog show... Keira wants to show her dog like she did last year in the state 4H dog show...
> 
> ...


Ahhh, swimming. My daughter swims free and breast and does really well. The meets and the championships can be pretty drawn out.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes... they can be... she got two third places today and a 6th in freestyle-- goggles popped off again when she hit the water... but she topped her personal best times, which means she's improving!

What sucks is they just built a new natatorium, and today's was the first meet held in it... now, the old nat that they practice at and stuff is across town in Rosenberg/Richmond (our twin-cities county seat 15 miles northeast of us) and it's been there about 30 years I guess... it's an open air pool with concrete walls fitted with multiple roll=up doors all the way around it, because in winter they put one of those inflatable roofs on it... usually put it on about the week before Thanksgiving and leave it up until Spring Break... (course some meets end up held in the cold or sweltering "under the tarp" before it goes up or comes down, what with our weather around here). There's NO shade (except for a little wooden announcer's/scorekeeper's stand with a tarp roof over it) and everyone brings pop-up canopies, those 8x8 things from various stores/outdoor places... only there's not enough room to cuss a cat, canopies on top of canopies, all trying to fit inside the barbwire topped storm fence that surrounds the pool, from 8-15 feet or so from the concrete walls, with only two gates for entry/exit on opposite sides at the south end of the pool by the main offices/changing rooms/showers/locker rooms and weight room... (which of course is under the ONLY set of bleachers, which MAYBE will seat like 100 people up on top of the office part, where its sweltering hot). They've got some "pull up" bleachers just outside the roll-up doors on the west side of the pool, and the east side is given over to the timers, officials, and coaches... it's RIDICULOUS when there's a meet with 3-4 swim teams from nearby towns there... dog eat dog first come first served setup of canopies and lawn chairs til there's no more room inside the fence, then everybody else has to set up OUTSIDE the fence and swarm like bees through the 2 gates...

SO, everybody looked forward to the idea of a new nat... well, we just had our first R&R meet there (swim team outside the schools) and, well... *facepalm* what a mongolian cluster-fudge... My wife worked as a volunteer at it... her main duty was to turn everyone away from the main 8 foot wide stairwell down from the "lobby, concession, and bleacher level" down to the "pool level", all except coaches... you have to go up an 8 foot high staircase to get into the building lobby, go through the doors and you're next to the concession stand and the bleachers, which seat maybe 300 people or so, tops. She was supposed to be turning back everybody including the coaches and officials from using the staircase, but they decided to just let them through, despite the nat manager's disapproval... the athletes and parents were turned back; had to go OUTSIDE, down the staircase, and around the sidewalk inside a brick walled-off part of the sidewalk next to the building where some canopies were erected for the kids to hang out under... the rest were in the weight room at pool level. Parents were PO'd because they couldn't be with their kids... kids were all kept back there, and parents weren't allowed in... I got THE last parking spot in the entire friggin lot when I got back from Jack in the Box with my breakfast a little after 7 am... canopies popped up like a poor man's tent city on every available scrap of grass and under the trees, since there was NO PLACE for all the people to go... folks just filtering in and out to see their kid's events... Some folks had to park behind the place at the football field spillover parking and walk back... kinda stupid. We figured that since they had the sense to build a new nat, and actually make a BUILDING out of it this time, actually an indoor pool, that they'd at least have learned from their mistakes and do it right this time... but that was OBVIOUSLY too much to hope for... LOL

I wondered why they had a huge brou-ha-ha and the head coach that's been there like 25-30 years was basically "forced out" and took early retirement... when they were approving and building the new nat, coincidentally...

Oh, and having two handicapped parents that can't get around except on scooters-- the place is about the sh!ttiest example of non or barely ADA compliant that I've ever seen... having to ascend an 8 foot staircase (no ramp) to gain entry to the building... oh, wait... just asked Betty about it since she just got up from her nap... apparently, if you wheel yourself around to the far end of the building, there is an entry door down there with a ramp up from the pool level (ground level) to the "bleacher level" above it... Geez... "How do you buy your ticket and get someone to open the door for you when everyone is in the lobby", I asked... "the door was open" she said... WOW... LOL

Later! OL JR 



JD3430 said:


> Ahhh, swimming. My daughter swims free and breast and does really well. The meets and the championships can be pretty drawn out.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, not exactly cars... but the best pics I got at Keira's swim meet today and of her and her dog Abbi at the State 4-H dog show yesterday in the costume competition...

She hand-sewed her costume and the dogs, from some stuff she got at the surplus store... She's been going bonkers about the dog movie "Max" that just came out a week ago; she's been going on and on about it for MONTHS... for her costume, she decided that Abbi would go as a Marine, and *SHE* would go as "the dog"... she even figured out how to make little "boots" for the dog out of scrap material from the pants... Of course I tried to explain to her that dogs don't like "boots" but, of course, what does Daddy know... she had to figure that out for herself...

At any rate, the costume contest was pretty neat this year... they break the kids down by age groups, and Keira was sorta "in the middle"... The older kids had a girl in a Victorian dress with an immaculately dressed Beagle to accompany her, a Valley girl from the 80's, a pirate, Charlie Brown and Snoopy, and an Air Force girl with a dog in a red-white-n-blue tutu... (umm-kay!) In Keira's group was a prisoner in a cage with the police dog standing guard outside, a rodeo clown with his "bull" dog with bronc-busting rider, a girl with her "horse" decorated dog and she was the cowgirl, Queen Nefertiti of ancient Egypt and her dog as the pyramid or something, and a few others... Always kinda neat to see what the kids come up with. The real "meat-n-potatoes" of the dog show is today and tomorrow in Belton, TX, but Keira's not really up to the level of the agility or serious tricks or obstacle course yet, neither is her dog, and not being a purebred (she's an Indiana pound dog, we think half German shepherd, half miniature Pinscher... (Min-pin), so she's a mutt...) At any rate, she had a lot of fun and won fourth place!

Later! OL JR


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm lucky, my daughters a "heat 1" swimmer and usually in lane 3 or 4. She only summer swims and can hang with the year around kids and beats most of them. She prefers to play on the school basketball team in the winter and she's not all that good. I keep suggesting she hang up the basketball and go to the school swim team. Field hockey in fall and lacrosse in spring round out the sports for her.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

That dog is one upset dude in that second to last picture.

I don't know why but Jeff Dunham and the puppets come to mind looking at those pictures.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> I'm lucky, my daughters a "heat 1" swimmer and usually in lane 3 or 4. She only summer swims and can hang with the year around kids and beats most of them. She prefers to play on the school basketball team in the winter and she's not all that good. I keep suggesting she hang up the basketball and go to the school swim team. Field hockey in fall and lacrosse in spring round out the sports for her.


High school age I take it?? My daughter's ten...

We keep her in swim spring, summer, and fall... good exercise. She's in softball too and that's really her favorite. She's been experimenting with shotput, which was her mom's sport in high school, and she went to volleyball camp a few weeks ago and finished dive camp last week. She also does archery and dogs with 4-H, want to get her into air rifles and later guns. Other than that, she's doing my sport in high school-- driving and running farm machinery... LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

luke strawwalker said:


> High school age I take it?? My daughter's ten...
> 
> We keep her in swim spring, summer, and fall... good exercise. She's in softball too and that's really her favorite. She's been experimenting with shotput, which was her mom's sport in high school, and she went to volleyball camp a few weeks ago and finished dive camp last week. She also does archery and dogs with 4-H, want to get her into air rifles and later guns. Other than that, she's doing my sport in high school-- driving and running farm machinery... LOL
> Later! OL JR


She's 13, 7th grade. Competes in 14 and under in swimming and 14 and under summer lacrosse.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> She's 13, 7th grade. Competes in 14 and under in swimming and 14 and under summer lacrosse.


Kewl...

OL JR


----------

